# Newbie Lab Help



## AmyinTheHam (Nov 2, 2011)

I am new to the board, what a great bunch of resources here!!!

I am 37 years old and was diagnosed by an Endo back two years ago with Hashi's. At that time my thyroid function was still fine. He told me to have it checked annually or if I began to feel bad... Well I am not a great listener.

Three months ago my hair began to fall out, I have been feeling tired for months and decided I better get checked. The first appointment with the Endo was two months off so I went to the OBGYN for testing in the meantime.

Those test results were:
TSH 3.53 (0.4-5.50 normal range)
T3 Uptake 28 (23-37 normal range)
T4 Total 8.4 (4.5-10.9 normal range)
FTI 2.4 (1.4-3.1 normal range)

So of course OBGYN says "all looks good". I kept the Endo appointment because I just didn't think I was really normal. And good thing I did, now he said I am now hypo due to the Hashi's. I started Levothyroxine 75mcg last week.

Here is my bloodwork from 2009 and present, via the Endo, vs. the OBGYN that I posted above.

11/4/2009
TSH= 1.320 range/unit .400-4.200 mIU/mL
Free T3= 4.7 range/unit 2.5-5.1 pg/mL
Free T4= 1.41 range/unit .80-1.90 ng/dL
(I had another doctor run the antibody tests prior so I don't think he re-ran those at that time, I need to dig for those, since it was 2009, but I know I had a copy!)

10/17/2011
Thyroglobulin Antibody= 147(H) range/unit <=60 U/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody= 733(H) range/unit <=60 U/mL
TSH= 4.370 (H) range/unit .400-4.200 mIU/mL
Free T3= 2.7 range/unit 2.5-5.1 pg/mL
Free T4= 1.09 range/unit .80-1.90 ng/dL

So I guess based on my T3 drop from 2009 to 2011 he felt the meds were a good choice. I have to agree, that I am starting to feel a bit better on them!

Should that Thyroglobulin Antibody worry me? I am reading about cancer so much lately, surely he would have said if that was an indicator&#8230;. I don't have the results from that in 2009 but I might have them at home, so I am going to try to find them tonight... I am not sure that test was done though.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyinTheHam said:


> I am new to the board, what a great bunch of resources here!!!
> 
> I am 37 years old and was diagnosed by an Endo back two years ago with Hashi's. At that time my thyroid function was still fine. He told me to have it checked annually or if I began to feel bad... Well I am not a great listener.
> 
> ...


High TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab should concern you to the extent that it would be good to discuss getting an ultra-sound just to make sure you do not have cancer.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

So very glad you are feeling better; that is what it is all about.


----------



## AmyinTheHam (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I went to my asthma immunology doctor 12/22 and got a few labs done, she wanted to test my Vitamin D and Iron levels, so while I was being stuck I asked that she re-test my thyroid levels. After being on meds since 11/1. I am taking Levothyroxine 75mcg. Well the immunology Dr. said she thinks my meds might be too high, but I feel really good! In any case after 7 weeks of meds these are my new labs... I go back to my Endo on 2/9.

Test/Result/(range)
T3 Uptake/ 34/ (23-37)
TSH (third generation)/ .157/ (.40-5.50)
Free T4/ 1.5/ (.7-1.7)
T3, Total/ 89/ (60-181)
Free T3/ 3.0/ (2.3-4.2)
Thyroglobulin Antibody/ <20/ (<40)
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody/ 421/ (<35)

The other tests she ran are as follows:
Iron/ 39/ (50-212)
Iron% Saturation/ 10.5/ (10-58)
UIBC/ 334/ (155-355)
Iron Binding Capacity total/ 373/ (205-512)
WSR (western sed rate)/ 16/ (0-20)
Ferritin/ 62/ (10-291)
C-reactive Protien/ 4.6 (<3.0)
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy/ 22.1/ (<10 Deficiency, 10-30 Insufficiency...)
Antinuclear Antibodies (ANA)/ Negative (no range given just a negative result)

I guess my question is do you think my meds are too high? She also suggested that I ask my Endo to do an ultrasound to be safe, since I did tell her I had some concerns about cancer.

I also had a miscarriage around 11/28 I was wondering if it was thyroid driven or not... So I am afraid to try again until I feel like my thyroid levels are at a good level.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, the TSH is on the low side, but free T4 is in upper third and free T3 is near the midline. At 7 weeks out, it's far enough as far as measuring dose effect--

Many doctors won't like the low TSH and will want to lower the meds. Most forums will tell you that your free's are in a good spot. I would say, keep the dose the same and see how your levels are in 6 weeks or so.

You cannot determine cancer by antibodies tests. As for thryoglobin antibodies, it is important to know if you have them if you did have cancer, because they influence the follow up testing for thyca.

The only way to test for cancer is through imaging--if you were to have nodules, and then biopsy of said nodules provided they were large enough. About 40% of the normal population has nodules, with the incidence being slightly higher among those with thyroid disease. Of those, approximately 95% are benign. While you should always cover all the bases, for most people cancer is not a large threat.

Your vitamin D is on the low side. Ferritin/iron look okay.


----------



## AmyinTheHam (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks so much. I feel so much better than I did, so I really don't want to lower my meds unless I start feeling bad. I did do some reading and I have found that many folks think the free T3 and free T4 levels along with how you feel are more important than just the TSH. I hope my Dr. agrees!

This board has been so helpful to me, I appreciate the responses so much!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Also, your C-reactive protein is high; This can indicate inflammation somewhere in your body.


----------

